# First Redfish



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

My first redfish last night 34 inches was released. 3 mile bridge.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Is that a Redfish or a Bigfoot? Congrats! They are a blast to catch.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! Nice First Post......................Good job!!


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Did I drink that much beer tonight? I can't ID nothing in that pic!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ANY pic is better than no pic. Great catch and first report, and thanxxx for the pic..........


----------



## BigJohnW (Oct 19, 2009)

Great fish!


----------

